# Posting your school



## markulous (Feb 24, 2004)

About how long does it take to get my school on the "Find a School" section of this website?  I submitted an email about 2 weeks ago along with that submission form.  And then I did the same thing a week ago.  I haven't heard anything back.  Just wondered what was going on.  Thanks   :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 24, 2004)

That is my fault.  I've been extremely swamped the last few weeks gearing up for first the site upgrade, and then the new server research, and now planning for the move as well as preping the next issue of the magazine to go out.

Thats all no excuse though as I've dropped the ball on communications here, and for that I apologize.  

I've cleared some time tonight to work through the backlog and should have everything in the events and schools listings updated later this evening with emailed confirmations to everyone.

Again, my apologies.  

Thanks for the kick in the ***


----------



## markulous (Feb 24, 2004)

That's ok.  Just wanted to make sure someone didn't read it then forget about it.  Thanks again.


----------

